# Aster/Accucraft New Steam



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

ing this fall 2018 - Reserve Yours Today! 






























*Aster Hobby and Accucraft Trains New Product Announcement*​


Aster Hobby and Accucraft Trains are proud to officially announce two new gauge one locomotive kits coming out this year. See end of this announcement for reservation instructions.


Coming this *August 2018*, we will be releasing an improved version of Aster’s *USRA Light Mikado 2-8-2*. The original Aster Light Mikado was produced in 1999 and was offered in a basic version with available upgrades. See the list of new features below that have been added to this new updated design. Production quantity will be limited to 60 units. 


See the running sample at this year’s National Summer Steamup in Sacramento, CA!


Directly following the Light Mikado, we will introduce the brand new Aster *USRA Heavy Mikado 2-8-2*, with delivery planned for *November 2018*. This model will share many of the same improved features as the Light Mikado but with the larger boiler casing, larger smokebox and cab of the Heavy Mikado. Production quantity limited to 160 units. 



*New Features of the Aster Accucraft Light Mikado:*

Cast-Iron Driver Wheels
Fully equalized chassis
Stainless steel machined driving rods
﻿Axle pump with additional 20% capacity from previous option
Washout plug for the water gauge
Newly designed tender
Kingston valve in water tank
Increased water capacity (450cc)
﻿Increased fuel capacity (300cc) 
Detachable fuel tank
Detachable roof
Many newly designed aesthetic details added around smokebox, front buffer, and boiler case.
*Available SKUS and Roadnames:*


Light Mikado:
AST-103.1 – New York Central Railroad
AST-103.2 – Union Pacific Railroad
AST-103.3 – Baltimore & Ohio Railroad


Heavy Mikado:
AST-105.1 – Undecorated Black
AST-105.2 – Erie Railroad
AST-105.3 – CB&Q Railroad (Burlington Route)
AST-105.4 – Milwaukee Road
AST-105.5 – Southern Railway
*Distributrion of roadnames subject to change
*All models are alcohol fueled


*Prices:*


Light Mikado KIT: $3900, RTR: $5000


Heavy Mikado KIT: $4400, RTR: $5500


*****
Reserve either the Light Mikado or the Heavy Mikado today with a nonrefundable deposit of *$1000* to ensure you receive your KIT or Ready to Run model with your preferred roadname. 


Call our Union City office at 510-324-3399 or email [email protected]to reserve. 
*******






















USRA Light Mikado - Baltimore & Ohio





Accucraft reserves the right to change prices, colors, specifications and availability without notice.


All items are FOB Union City, CA.​














*Accucraft Trains*


33260 Central Ave, Union City, CA 94587


510-324-3399 • www.accucraft.com • [email protected]​




Like us on Facebook!



 * 



Cal-Pac Trading Co. | 33260 Central Ave., Union City, CA 94587  Try it free today​ 






Reply Reply to All Forward More 


Click to reply all 



An error occurred while uploading. Dismiss 


*0 Attachments*
Remove All
Send Attach Files Trouble uploading? Try our Basic Uploader. 















Press Esc or click anywhere to return to Mail.


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

This announcement is good to read.


One thing that occurs to me is that it would have been very challenging (impossible?) for Aster to produce just 60 new light Mikados on its own at a $3,900 kit price.


I hope these models sell out. If they do, then there will be more over time.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

No Southern Pacific??? Need one with a tender from the F-4 for a SP version. (Semi Vandy or "Haystack" tender). Hmmmmm --


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

So, how many are going to be made, one part of the post says 60 and another says 160?


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

Dan Pantages said:


> So, how many are going to be made, one part of the post says 60 and another says 160?



I read it as 60 light and 160 heavy.


~ Joe


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.asterhobby.com/CL04_01/108_L3.jpg


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks for the announcement. 

Not a fan of alcohol as a fuel personally, but the pricing on this run looks pretty darn good for that size of locomotive. Hope the release goes smoothly.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Now if they would just offer choice in fuel for firing. Alcohol or a ceramic gas burner in place of the wick burner, both would need a draft fan to get started, but it would give a gas firing option to those that want it.


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Do you have this alcohol in US?
https://www.amazon.co.jp/ガレージゼロ-バイオ...=UTF8&qid=1527905345&sr=8-1&keywords=バイオエタノール
This bio ethanol is much stronger than methanol for fuel and no tearful odor.
This is use for fireplace.
https://www.amazon.co.jp/ファイヤーＳプレイス..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=H3RT84DZES3NR11Q4W2N
This is very popular in Japan.


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

Aster Japan said:


> Do you have this alcohol in US?
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/ガレージゼロ-バイオ...=UTF8&qid=1527905345&sr=8-1&keywords=バイオエタノール
> This bio ethanol is much stronger than methanol for fuel and no tearful odor.
> This is use for fireplace.
> ...



Fujii-san, we do have bio-ethanol in the US.


One brand that is especially good and clean-burning is this one:


http://www.regalflame.com/Ethanol-Fireplace-Fuel_c_75.html


It used to be known as Moda-flame. Nearly pure ethanol.


This product is carried by Walmart, Home Depot and Amazon for example.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

I hope Aster can get Accucraft to up their control over the quality of parts after the shambles of the 9F kit recently issued.


DougieL


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally I find alcohol the best fuel. The draft from the exhaust makes it self regulating and it's cheap. Here in Canada we pay $11CDN which is about $8.50US for 3.78L which is a US gallon, it's 99.9% pure methyl Hydrate.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

That Heavy Mikado is tempting, like to see more details. The price is right! The price in the light mike is about what we paid almost 20 years ago!! Never thought I would see that again!


----------



## petercomley (Jun 4, 2018)

*Accucraft /Aster Mikado*

Nice to see the official announcement of the light and heavy Mikado. The original had one of the best boilers of any Aster design in my opinion, so the new Mikado should be a strong runner. Sunset Valley Railroad is a dealer for this loco.


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Phots are the latest condition of Pilot Model! See you at Sacramento on this July!
Fujii,


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Photos are often changed. please check
Fujii.
http://www.asterhobby.com/CL04_01/list.php?major=1&minor=2


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

You're keeping the hinged cab roof overhang? I don't think I have ever seen a photo of one of the original run Mikados where the roof overhang wasn't drooping or broken off. Wouldn't it make more sense to make the whole roof removable instead?


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the back part slides onto a a pair of tabs in picture?


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Please make the cab roof one piece


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Dear all

roof one piece is negative, because it is difficult to operate. this is not a model precision machine which can operate well.
cab roof overhang is also negative,because the cab of US is bigger than UK engine, and our model is basically designed for KIT. 
Our designer is afraid of broken during transportation in US.
And he trust Aster engine must have longer life time from human which must be robust, 
I will bring pilot model in this July at Sacramento. Please look and judge.

Fujii,


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I might have bought one but I'm not into alcohol fired units. If they ever do a gas fired one then I'll bite. Later RJD


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

RDJ, many years ago I saw someone put a butane tank in a meth fired engine and just ran the gas through the original burner.


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Just back head


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Don't understand what causes people to turn up their noses at alcohol. Aster has been pleased with it enough to make virtually all of their recent (2000 and later) locos alkie-fired except for some for the Japanese market - especially the magnificent C62-2. Alcohol heats the water faster, works better in cold temps without special provisions, and makes virtually no noise. Can't say the same for gas except maybe the recent ceramic burner models. I use both happily but find alcohol cheaper and easier to run. Light it, set it, forget it!

Fujii San, the Mikado is looking nice. The large water glass is particularly helpful. Can't wait to see the Heavy Mike later this year!

Ross Schlabach


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

RP3 said:


> I use both happily but find alcohol cheaper and easier to run. Light it, set it, forget it!
> 
> Ross Schlabach


I Agree 100% (using 94% alcohol  !
Regards
Fred


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

REGULATOR STOPPER
I wonder who decided that this was necessary.
Interesting!
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

In Canada we use Methyl Hydrate, 99.9% pure. Costs about $12CDN or about $8.95US per 3.78L which is good for about 6.5 Aster S2 fuel tanks.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I have seen guys put a ceramic burner in the place of the alcohol burner in an Aster engine. It would still need the draft fan and blower due to the design of the boiler, but it can be done. I was just thinking, this would make a nice factory option that would cost very little in the grand scheme of what these models sell for. A simple drop in fuel tank for the tender with gas valve mounted on it, line to the locomotive with a snap in quick disconnect similar to what they did with the Frank S. But go with a ceramic burner in the same firebox as the wick burner uses. That would please both crowds just as Accucraft offered the PRR E6 in both fuel styles.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Looking at the last photo I see what appeard to be a new design of boiler. There is no sign of a firebox on the back of the boiler that would make it a type "C" boiler ?. So I would presume a step back to a firetube boiler has been made ?.


Nice to see though that the top of the water gauge appears to have been removed from the same connection as the regulator and blower as was the usual Accucraft way of doing it.


DougieL


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

dougiel said:


> Looking at the last photo I see what appeard to be a new design of boiler. There is no sign of a firebox on the back of the boiler that would make it a type "C" boiler ?. So I would presume a step back to a firetube boiler has been made ?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The earlier ASTER American Mikado did not have a type C boiler; it had a boiler with "hockey stick" fire tubes. This one looks the same.
Regards
Fred


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

As Fred pointed out, the boiler design is the same as the original Mikado and is definitely not a C type. It does have a bolt-on stainless steel firebox housing to direct the flame pattern up against the bottom of the boiler and into the boiler flue tubes.

I agree with David, where did the regulator stop come from? I actually think this will be counterproductive since the “closed position” of the regulator changes when the loco is hot as opposed to when it is cold. So the stop will work for cold or hot but not both. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

RP3 said:


> As Fred pointed out, the boiler design is the same as the original Mikado and is definitely not a C type. It does have a bolt-on stainless steel firebox housing to direct the flame pattern up against the bottom of the boiler and into the boiler flue tubes.
> 
> I agree with David, where did the regulator stop come from? I actually think this will be counterproductive since the “closed position” of the regulator changes when the loco is hot as opposed to when it is cold. So the stop will work for cold or hot but not both.
> 
> Ross Schlabach



Ross, would it perhaps have been a good idea to upgrade to a C type ?.


That stop appears to be to stop the regulator handle opening too far not to stop it when closed. I presume looking at the picture the regulator handle could move too far to get a finger behind to close it without that stop.


DougieL


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Why upgrade to a C type? The "hockey stick" or JVR B type is just as prodigious a steaming boiler and was perfect on the original release Mikado. If it ain't broke...


The regulator stop was also included on the old USRA mikados, in a similar position, but was never illustrated nor had a part number. As Doug has stated, it is not a stop for closed...but to limit the travel so you can still get at the handle when it is open. 

The throttle valves on the Mikados (assuming unchanged on this release) are a 45* taper (90* included angle) on a flat seat, so anything past 1/3 a rotation/turn from closed will be completely flat out with no more metering provided by the needle. 

Anyone who has had the experience of the throttle handle going out of reach can attest to the difficulty of not only closing it, but catching the scalded cat of a locomotive in the first place to be able to close the throttle!

It appears from the photographs that it is held in by one screw, so the end user can always choose to remove it if they desire. Certainly would be in the way for RC installations, but that is a different matter.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Ryan, thanks for the info regards the boiler. I was thinking along the lines of the smoke tube boiler fitted to the Prussian P8 and not one with "hockey stick" tubes. As you say if it works don't fix it.


DougieL


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

NEW TENDER AND ADDITIONAL DETAILS(STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION)


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

David Leech said:


> REGULATOR STOPPER
> I wonder who decided that this was necessary.
> Interesting!
> Cheers,
> David Leech, Delta, Canada



To prevent speed demons.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the larger opening to add water and the orientation of the tender pump.

Need to see what the Heavy Mikado looks like. My light still runs great, ran it for 3 hours today.


----------



## JWLaRue (Jan 3, 2008)

Are any parts of this new Mikado compatible with the original Aster Mikado?


-tnx,
Jeff


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jeff,
I'm sure that the dome looks the same!
Can you be a little more specific as to what part.
Are you looking for something.
I'm sure that the basic loco is the same, but probably not identical.
As we know, the original was sprung, but this one is equalized.
Cheers,
David


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

David, I think the Heavy Mikado had a larger diameter boiler and a 6 axle ( larger) tender. I guess the model could use the same boiler internally. Will they use the same 13mm cylinders ? Just watching to see what they bring us. These little changes make it look different enough from my light mikado to want one.


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

This engine was assembled by designer. He was just assembling and checking his mistakes of drawings.
So we feel slightly poorer than the model of assembled by engineer.
Some parts are used from old Aster Mikado have something to difference from production model.
Please ask me at Sacrament where is difference from production.
See you soon! Fujii,


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Question please, about 2.5 minutes into the video the loco was covered in what looked like metal foil, and then it was removed. What was the purpose of the foil? I am strongly tempted as I'm sure they'll work out the kinks. Thank You. LiG.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

The foil is merely to keep used steam oil off the boiler casing to minimize after-run cleanup. That is a routine practice at Aster.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ross, I was thinking of all kinds of things, but nothing so simple. Thank You. LiG


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

yes! indeed.Thank you Ross san!


----------



## JWLaRue (Jan 3, 2008)

David Leech said:


> Can you be a little more specific as to what part.
> Are you looking for something.


I'm thinking of the handful of parts that wear with use. Things like those Rulon piston seals, bearings, etc. That sort of thing. Possibly the various banjo fittings as well. (I've got one that has always leaked)

-Jeff


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

I ran my light mike this weekend (first batch) and she just ran and ran and ran. She was under steam for a good hour and a half.
As to the cab roof. Mine has been modified to be one piece held in place with magnets. Works great. Also modified the water hatch lid by removing the flimsy hinges and i just drops in place now. 
Noel


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Finished all job in Japan!
Heavy








Light








Please send any lettering information on Cab .tender,air tank and steam dome to Accucraft.
*Heavyhttp://www.asterhobby.com/CL04_01/detail.php?id=109
*Lighthttp://www.asterhobby.com/CL04_01/detail.php?id=108
Thank you!

Fujii,


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi fellows: To return to an earlier post: the JVR Type B boiler is probably the best boiler short of a locomotive type firebox boiler ever devised. It should be understood that when John designed the type C boiler he did it to simplify production for the people at Aster, it is quite a tricky job to get the hockey stick flues to match up with the holes under the boiler - firebox. Whereas the type C is just cylindrical holes in the throat sheet. Added advantage: The water level can be taken from the end of boiler and not through those nasty banjo joints, that I perceive as the real culprits in the faulty boiler level indications that we enjoy regularly with type C boilers.
Anyways the upgrade is from type C to type B!


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

While I agree that the Type B boiler is an ideal solution for the Mikado boiler, I must disagree about the banjos being the source of water level measurement errors. The banjos CAN be part of the problem, but the small internal diameters of all the connecting pipes and the small internal diameter of the glass itself are the real problem - which was addressed in later US prototype models commissioned by Hans Huwyler. With smaller water passages, there is the problem of overcoming surface tension of water that can lead to erroneous level readings. Open up the passages, not only in the glass and connecting tubing but in the banjo bolt components as well, and accurate water level readings can be obtained. 

With adequately large water passageways in all components in the water glass system, the type B boiler is an efficient steam producer which doesn't require any extra intrusion into the cab like is present at the rear of type C boilers. This protrusion, though insulated inside, still allows excessive heat into the cab area which can damage any cab-mounted RC equipment or super heat the backhead controls and make them very unpleasant for manual operation. 

I wish Fujii San and Bing every success on these projects - especially the heavy Mikado. I only wish they intended to provide the new model with the more commonly seen longer tender equipped with 3 axle trucks! Or, better yet, Vanderbilt tenders with 3 axle trucks!!

Ross Schlabach


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder how the S-2 tender would work with the Heavy Mike in Great Northern?


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff,


It wouldn't. GN class O-3 (USRA Heavy) mikados were a 9 strong class, numbers 3200-3208. These consisted of 4 diverted from an order to the SP&S, and 5 bought from the El Paso and Southwestern. These engines had rectangular tenders their entire service lives with the Goat. 

The S2 Vanderbilt tender behind a Class O-3 does not a GN class 0-8 make. 


Consider the following (apologies for the poor quality of the photos):

GN 0-3:









Vs

GN 0-8:











An S2 tender would look comically large because it is. Not that it is without precedent, but the O-3 is accurate with the USRA 10,000 gallon tender. The S2 vandy behind the USRA Heavy would likely look something like this:









As an aside; The 0-8 was the largest mikado class built in North America with 71" drivers, and a 81,000 lb axle loading. The USRA pales in comparison, with 63" drivers and a 61,500 lb axle loading.


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes those O 8 mikados really were feirce beasts! They must have produce quite a show for those that saw them in service.
To return to the type B boiler it does have one inconvenience at least for the innexperienced: If you overfill the boiler before lighting up, it could send so much water into the smokebox that they will overflow into the flues and that will drop the water right onto the wicks, dousing them!
About the water levels I agree completly with your comment as ours are usually much too small inside diameter, but it is for steam that I disaprove with the banjo joints as it is the opposit of internal streamlining which Chapelon (and Du-Bousquet before him) advocated. My feeling is that it can also impair the flow of water in levels. I base that asumption on the fact that in the PLM pacific where the water is taken directly from the backhead of the smithies boiler (or on the 141 R for that matter), I hardly never had any false indications. Wheras on all my type C boilers, I usually do more often than I would like to...


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ryan, good set of pics. and info.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have owned Aster locomotives with both types of boilers and when it comes to overfilling the boiler, a type B boiler is no better or worse than a type C. As long as the blower and throttle are closed, neither type will have any water accumulation in the smokebox. And if EITHER type boiler is overfilled and the throttle or blower opened to clear the excess water, then there is a small risk of water rising high enough in the smokebox to drain back through the flues and run onto the wicks. The new Mikado is supposed to have a water glass blowdown, so there is a way to expel the excess water without it getting on the wicks. But even without a blowdown, should you realize that you have overfilled the boiler to the extent that the boiler water heats up and expands to fill the normal “headspace”, it is a simple matter to open one of the safeties with a pair of tweezers and allow the excess hot water to blow off. 

As for banjo bolts being more restrictive to steam flow, there may be some truth to this point. But with the low efficiency of our locomotives, the difference is not meaningful. And consider how many wonderfully running Asters are equipped with banjo systems in their steam lines: many of the English models, Challenger, Allegheny, JNR C62 (last version), and so many others.

The one thing that I do criticize about the Mikado designs is the use of stainless steel pipes running through the boiler to carry steam forward for both regulator and blower. These pipes do not expand and contract at the same rate as the rest of the copper boiler and this differential creates unwanted stress on the threads of these SS pipes at the smokebox end. Other Aster models have pipes that extend through the boiler to the smokebox, but the front end of those pipes are plain and are sealed by an O ring and banjo or B nut that allows the pipe to slide backwards or forwards without putting any stress on any other components.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Chris Turnbull (Jan 25, 2017)

Has anyone else noticed that the UP version has the wrong number? 2840 was a 4-6-2 of 1909 vintage. The number sequence of the UP Light Mikados was 2480 to 2499 so two numbers have been transposed. I hope this error will be corrected in the production run.

Chris Turnbull


----------

